# Vox AC30 Top Boost & Channel Jumpering?



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 15, 2008)

I was fortunate to pick up a made in England AC30 TB loaded with a pair of Greenbacks (also UK made). I've been playing with it for a while and love its tone and responsiveness. I have question for AC30 users re: jumpering the channels.

I have jumped the Vibrato and Brilliant channels in order to get a little more variable gain but also to give me a "depth" control for the Vib/Trem - ie. the more or less the volume is dailed in on the Vib/Trem channel the more prominent or less prominent the effect is. I have also jumped between the Normal and Brilliant channels just experimenting with the different gain and tones you can get this way. But what I'm wondering is ...

Can I use an A/B/Y switch to do the following:

- For the A leg: Jumper the Normal and Vib/Trem channels and jack into the Normal channel, using this as the "A" of the ABY;

- For the B leg: Jack into the Brilliant channel and use this as the "B"

- The Y would then give me the sum of all 3 channels ganged together.

I'm guessing this can be done but want to check before I try it and risk damaging the amp. 

Comments? I'd also welcome any tips/tricks for using an AC30 TB that anyone wants to throw my way. Thanks!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You can't damage the amp combining any and all inputs. Jumper away!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks very much. That's what I suspected but I wanted to be sure. I appreciate your response. Now, its off to "jumper land" I go!


----------

